

Get skills. Be awesome. DIY for kids - danboarder
https://diy.org/

======
bobbles
Load the page...

Do I click the button in the middle? (Nope.. just refreshes the background)

Ok.. Click Explore

Lots of images appear, still not sure what the sites all about

ok then.. click join. you want me to make an account? I dont even know what
the site does yet

~~~
gokhan
For rather curious kids, most probably. You seem to think way in the box. How
come you don't even try another hexagon when one is already highlighted?

And this is on the top of the Explore page you just clicked: "Welcome to DIY!
Do challenges, share what you make, and earn Skill patches!"

------
zensavona
This is absolutely fantastic, I wish I had kids to use it.

Beautifully designed and such an awesome product (seriously, props guys)

------
danoprey
That is one good looking landing page. Fantastic job!

